# My band. Check them out, please!



## KaiFox (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm not in the band, I just roadie for them and I'm really good friends with them all. lol

They're called Highbryd, and they're a prog/thrash metal band.  They're really fucking good, imo, but see for yourself.

Also, even if you don't like metal, I hope you can appreciate the skill that they have.  They're currently recording an EP, and it should be out soon.  I know the quality in these vids isn't too good, but it was recorded on a video camera, and at least the quality isn't bad.

Setlist (minus the first track, which isn't up on youtube yet):

"Killed in the Calm"   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOsor80ffE0

"M.R.S. (My Relentless Struggle)"   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZI-1NTg-rw 

"Arise from the Grave"   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpuX6z8dEBo

"Anti-Human"   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sQgqNeObkc

You can find these guys on Facebook. Just search "Highbryd Fan Club" under "groups".

Members (not including last names for security reasons):
 - Tony (vocals)
 - Dan (lead guitar)
 - JJ (rhythm guitar/backup vocals)
 - Martin (bass guitar)
 - Joey (Drums)


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey I like them


----------



## xx_haywire_xx (Oct 9, 2009)

i like them, but they need a little something in their apperance and aura. i felt like they were there and felt like they were just playing another song. i might be wrong (i wasnt htere in person and i might really be wrong), but if im right sing the song like you just wrote it and every emotion you felt when you wrote it should come back out. if you act like you beleive what your saying the crowd will. every time i play and sing "angel" people cry because i cry. that song means a lot to me (just like the rest of them do) and people feel it. i do recognise this is metal and you dont cry, but i hope you get my point any how.
 they need to work on their synching. i could hear a few spots where it sounded like some one was a fraction behind.  other than that they were good.
much luck love and peace.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## KaiFox (Oct 9, 2009)

xx_haywire_xx said:


> i like them, but they need a little something in their apperance and aura. i felt like they were there and felt like they were just playing another song. i might be wrong (i wasnt htere in person and i might really be wrong), but if im right sing the song like you just wrote it and every emotion you felt when you wrote it should come back out. if you act like you beleive what your saying the crowd will. every time i play and sing "angel" people cry because i cry. that song means a lot to me (just like the rest of them do) and people feel it. i do recognise this is metal and you dont cry, but i hope you get my point any how.
> they need to work on their synching. i could hear a few spots where it sounded like some one was a fraction behind. other than that they were good.
> much luck love and peace.


 
Thanks for the constructive criticism. I really do appreciate it.

Here's a rundown on some of the reasoning for what goes wrong in these vids:

- Joey drops his stick in "M.R.S."
- JJ is drunk and forgets his part for the first chorus of "Anti-Human" because of that.
- Small stage, thus they don't move around too much.
- Tony recently had ankle surgery to remove a bone fragment.  So he barely moves because of that.
- Their synching, honestly, can't be explained. They need to get some more gigs under their belt and perfect that.
- Martin is high. Idk if he fucks up in these vids, but, well, he is. lol

They do need to work on the emotion a little bit for "Killed in the Calm" and "M.R.S.", but that should come with more experience.

Overall, though, thank you so much for listening to them and giving some feedback. I'm glad you like what they have to offer! ^^

The same goes out to the other two of you, Glaice and Donut Master! Thank you! =D


----------

